# Police Officer Bradley Fox



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Bradley Fox*

Plymouth Township Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Thursday, September 13, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 34
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 9/13/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Brad Fox was shot and killed after responding to reports of a hit-and-run near the intersection of Conshohocken Road and Ernest Station Road.

The subject shot Officer Fox and wounded his canine partner, Nick, when they made contact with the man.

Officer Fox had served was a U.S. Marine Corps combat veteran and had served with the Plymouth Township Police Department for seven years. He is survived by his expectant wife and young daughter. Officer Fox was killed the day before his 35th birthday.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Joseph Lawrence
Plymouth Township Police Department
700 Belvoir Road
Plymouth Meeting, PA 19462

Phone: (610) 279-1901

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21390-police-officer-bradley-fox#ixzz26RKsaBoX


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Rest in peace, Sir.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Fox


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

RIP Officer Fox


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

